# Stay or Go?



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

Long story short - In June, 2015 I discovered that my wife had an affair while I was teaching overseas. I currently teach in the States but as soon as I found out, I let me principal know that I wouldn't be returning for the 2016/2017 school year and I found a dream job in Costa Rica for next school year. My wife could hardly object and things were going fine. After I was offered a contract in CR, I stopped obsessing about her affair but then boom - she gets pregnant!

First she says, if I go then she wants a divorce and I gladly agreed. I told her she could have all the assets (I'm a teacher so its not much but she can have it) and that I would send her all my money and live on bologna sandwiches. I really thought we had it worked out. Then, out of the blue she says that if I go, she would get an abortion so I told her that I wouldn't go but I'm miserable and the thought of not going is like a trigger or something and I'm starting to think about her affair again. I'm starting to feel really depressed, I'm starting to eat too much and I'm not sure what to do.

I really want to leave.

I'd like a woman's perspective to the question: What should I do?


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

A woman who would threaten to kill her child in order to control you is not one you want to be married to.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

americansteve said:


> Long story short - In June, 2015 I discovered that my wife had an affair while I was teaching overseas. I currently teach in the States but as soon as I found out, I let me principal know that I wouldn't be returning for the 2016/2017 school year and I found a dream job in Costa Rica for next school year. My wife could hardly object and things were going fine. After I was offered a contract in CR, I stopped obsessing about her affair but then boom - she gets pregnant!
> 
> First she says, if I go then she wants a divorce and I gladly agreed. I told her she could have all the assets (I'm a teacher so its not much but she can have it) and that I would send her all my money and live on bologna sandwiches. I really thought we had it worked out. Then, out of the blue she says that if I go, she would get an abortion so I told her that I wouldn't go but I'm miserable and the thought of not going is like a trigger or something and I'm starting to think about her affair again. I'm starting to feel really depressed, I'm starting to eat too much and I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> ...


*Not from a woman's perspective, but there is way too much deceit here for a relationship to be firmly grounded! Consult a good piranha family attorney to protect your rights and to get end this charade immediately! On your way over to the lawyers office, see your MD and get tested for the presence of STD's!

And don't just acquiese and let her force you into the undeserved status of subsisting on a diet of bologna and bread!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

sidney2718 said:


> a woman who would threaten to kill her child in order to control you is not one you want to be married to.


A-freaking-men!!!


----------



## misslonelyheart (Apr 3, 2016)

Are you sure the baby is yours?


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm a woman 

I would not let someone threaten an unborn child to control you that is insane, It might not even be your child even though it is still insane.

If being in Costa Rica would be the best thing for you then go, she lost her right to put in her opinion when she slept with someone else. I would stand up to her and tell her this is what you are doing, and that she can stay or go that is if you want to stay with a lying cheater.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you talked to her parents?


----------



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

Her parents are in China; we met and married while I was working in China.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

So? They have things called phones.


----------

